# Jamaican Bangarang



## Dong xiao hu (May 8, 2019)

Quick video just messing around with a machete. 





Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 10, 2019)

is that what they call that type of machette ? 
*Bangarang*


----------



## Dong xiao hu (May 10, 2019)

No the art is Bangarang. Which translates to knocking around.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (May 10, 2019)

Does it primarily use machete?


----------



## Dong xiao hu (May 10, 2019)

It starts with machete, moves to knife and then empty hand. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2019)

I'm going to say something potentially odd: I like how you're moving slowly. You're giving yourself the opportunity to move through the different strikes fluidly, which I've noticed as an issue (people perform the strikes quickly, but their transitions get messed up from it. Your transitions were great!)

Unrelated, I love the name bangarang. It's awesome


----------



## Dong xiao hu (May 11, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm going to say something potentially odd: I like how you're moving slowly. You're giving yourself the opportunity to move through the different strikes fluidly, which I've noticed as an issue (people perform the strikes quickly, but their transitions get messed up from it. Your transitions were great!)
> 
> Unrelated, I love the name bangarang. It's awesome


Thank you [emoji4]

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------

